# I need advice about Apistogramma agassizi double red



## edwardn (Nov 8, 2008)

I ordered a pair and received two...

The fish is small yet, but I have 20gal. tank for one pair, and if I put another pair in my 180, then it will be lost there. Besides, the 180 is being converted into Stiphodon and other freshwater gobies tank.

So the question is if in 20 gal. both pairs of A. agassizi wont fight and kill each other?

Another question : I have female betta in that 20 gal. Will it get along with A.a. or not?

Right now both pairs are in a quart plastic tanks getting acclimatized, but by night I would like to put them in that 20 gal.

Will anybody please advise me what to do? 

That second pair I would be happy to sell, but locally only ( I know it is a fat chance, since there are no fish clubs around here, etc....)


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

2 pairs in a 20 will mean 1 pair in a 20 once they start to breed.


----------



## edwardn (Nov 8, 2008)

Thanks. I've got the point...


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

You ::could:: always toss a breeding pair into a 10 gallon tank, but its just plain mean. 20 gallons for 1 pair of adult dwarf cichlid. is a minimum.


----------



## geeks_15 (Dec 9, 2006)

You could put a tank divider in your 20 gallon and try that. That would at least give you time to figure out what to do with them.


----------



## Brilliant (Jun 25, 2006)

The fish is small...are they sexable? Do you know you have two pairs- 2 males,2females? 

I havent had any luck keeping two females in a 20L but I would keep all young fish in 20L until a pair formed. If they are adults then its trouble for sure.


----------



## edwardn (Nov 8, 2008)

This is the first time I got into cichlids outside angels and discus. 

I bought sexed pairs - that is how the wholesaler list them. They came each in a separate bag. And yes, there is discernible difference between them. Up to now, I have hardly a chance to see all four of them. There is always one or two and the other ones are hiding. I hope that in a few days the fish will be more secure and start showing around more. At this point I feed them black worms and they go after them.
I don't think the fish is fully matured and I have not noticed any agression yet.


----------



## ddavila06 (Jan 31, 2009)

i wish i would buy something and get twise the amount! lol, keep them together and see how they behave towards each other until you can tell who likes who i would say...


----------



## edwardn (Nov 8, 2008)

ddavila06 said:


> i wish i would buy something and get twise the amount! lol, keep them together and see how they behave towards each other until you can tell who likes who i would say...


In my case I had to take and pay for both pairs since the store I ordered through handles only saltwater stuff. They made the mistake but I wouldn't ruin a relation just for a pair of fish, whatever pricy they might be.

The fish still v. paceful and shy. They stay mostly hidden and it is hard for me to see all four at the time.


----------



## vancat (Nov 5, 2004)

edward- how are those apistos doing?


----------



## edwardn (Nov 8, 2008)

vancat said:


> edward- how are those apistos doing?


I gave them away. It is mainly Stiphodon genus that I'm particularly interested. Possibly some other freshwater gobies as well. Today I received a dozen of Stiphodon percnopterygionus and I hope that they are what they supposed to be and not another misnomer...So I managed to collect total of 41 gobies and still looking for more. A very fascinating group fo fish!!!!


----------



## AquaBarren (Nov 6, 2009)

Where are you finding the Stipodons? I've been looking for a while without any luck?

Thanks


----------



## edwardn (Nov 8, 2008)

AquaBarren said:


> Where are you finding the Stipodons? I've been looking for a while without any luck?
> 
> Thanks


Seagrest Farms in Florida lists various Stiphodon on and off for the last couple of month. Talk to your LFS if they order from them.


----------

